# Thoughts on cycling with a cat



## Pedal to the Metal (Feb 20, 2017)

I've been on tour for going on 3 yrs now. Only just found StP a few months ago. I dig it. Resources, personalities, and opinions abound. I am a very solitary creature by nature but have recently been giving thought as to what it may be like to cycle tour with a cat? I had a cat when I was a responsible working class citizen and might want one again if the debate can lean me that way. 

I would prefer a cat that remains petite into adulthood just for space factor. I am also thinking that getting kitty when kitten is important too in order to train properly. Eventually/hopefully kitty won't need to be on constant leash in camp if trained properly? What about summer heat? The heat of summer can be down right horrible. I put myself in danger crossing long stretches of desert in mid summer, I don't personally want to risk another's life by doing so.


Being tramps/street people/gypsies/nomads, whatever title we choose, none of us have much money (obviously....), my concern is feeding habits. Cats have creature comforts and habits. Changing diet/food for kitty can make kitty very uncomfortable and maybe ill. 

I've never met anyone travelling with a cat but plenty of dogs. Looking for suggestions and opinions that lean more towards fact than just an idea (i function better that way)

I am thinking of a basket mounted to my handle bars, some bedding, maybe a type of shade to help protect from direct sun. Easily removable for in camp as well. Water and food storage isn't much problem.

Looking forward to conversing. Cheers and safe travels.


----------



## Tude (Feb 20, 2017)

heh my cats throw a fit even when being taken on the bus. But here is a thread on this subject from an old bike forum I think I'm still a member of - offers some different approaches. The one girl, Donna something, I've talked with her - and she relied on the front carrier strapped to her front - she was a real trooper on her bike - did not ever use a vehicle and even moved her apartment via bicycle and trailers (with table lamps and other odd things strapped to the trailer).

http://www.bikeforums.net/utility-cycling/626530-bicycling-cats.html


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 20, 2017)

i remember a thread not to long ago that asked a pretty similiar question and i got some guff for saying i dont think a cat makes the best travel partner, but i still stand by that. i cant think of any cat ive ever seen that wants to sit in a basket all day cruising around mounted to handle bars, ide think the cat would want to jump out the first chance that it got. does yer cat have claws? another thing is most cats are jumpy and get scared when they hear noises and alot of time camping out theres noise, ide be concerned about my cat jumping around and ruining my tent if it had claws. in my experience cats like to run around and hide and what not when they are introduced to different places they dont know so yer cat running off and hiding under a log for 6 hours while you look for them could be a problem too. i guess you could put yer cat on a leash when not biking, but again im not sure how well that would work either.

i agree with the food thing, most dogs are alot more flexible with their diets but cats are weird about that shit, ever tried changing yer cats diet drastically? they have some of the worst farts ive ever smelled. the heat too would be a big concern for me as cats dont do well with 8 hours in full sun, im not saying its impossible but youd most likely be slowing yerself down alot and putting yer cat in some risky situations.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Feb 20, 2017)

I personally have a traveling cat who is on leash. His name is Lucipurr. I've hitched in 110 degree weather, hopped on the fly and trained him very well. An important thing about bringing a cat on the road with you is getting them as young as you can. If you get them too old they already have their personality formed and training them to be road compatible can be very difficult. The heat is a big thing for my cat. He hates it and seems to overheat very quick. When it's hot and I need to hitch I find shade to put him in and lots of water to give to him and pour on him so he doesn't over heat. Feeding him has never been hard. Especially when he was younger he would eat next to anything he saw me eating. He's gotten spoiled and mainly eats meat, eggs, bread and cat food now a days. My cat stays on the leash most of the time for safety reasons. In a city he could get hit by a car. Too many traveling kids I hang out with have aggro dogs. People have tried to steal him etc. But I know people who have traveled with cats off leash at camp spots and stuff I just don't take that risk personally. I just have a super long leash extension for when we are stationary. He's a very happy cat, and is very attached to me. He knows how to stay perched on my backpack or walk on the leash if he needs to. I don't know how it will be to have a cat bike riding, but you should train your cat to let you know when they need to go to the bathroom. It's definitely doable, but you do need to be careful with the heat.


----------



## RobHASboots (Feb 20, 2017)

(*notice he's inside... Cmdr. Meow-Meow thinks he's tough, but he's a pussy.)


----------



## Art101 (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Feb 20, 2017)

This is my spoiled child


----------



## RobHASboots (Feb 20, 2017)

Shwhiskey Gumimaci said:


> View attachment 35312
> View attachment 35311
> 
> This is my spoiled child


That tie is priceless


----------



## RobHASboots (Feb 20, 2017)

Shwhiskey Gumimaci said:


> View attachment 35312
> View attachment 35311
> 
> This is my spoiled child


-wait... so does your guy ever wander off? Explore your camp perimeters?
What if he's hunting bird, and you have to bug out of your camp or something...? : (
Have you ever gotten separated?


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Feb 20, 2017)

RobHASboots said:


> -wait... so does your guy ever wander off? Explore your camp perimeters?
> What if he's hunting bird, and you have to bug out of your camp or something...? : (
> Have you ever gotten separated?


There's a post right before the pictures that goes into detail about me and my kitty on the road. But so far I haven't lost him.


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 20, 2017)

Shwhiskey Gumimaci said:


> View attachment 35312
> View attachment 35311


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 20, 2017)

I fucking love that cat


----------



## Rob Nothing (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Pedal to the Metal (Feb 21, 2017)

I think summertime heat is def a reason for me to not get a travelling cat. I punish myself enough cycling through barren stretches of heat, I don't have any interest in punishing an innocent pet.

Appreciate all the input.

Safe travels.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hawknerd said:


> I think summertime heat is def a reason for me to not get a travelling cat. I punish myself enough cycling through barren stretches of heat, I don't have any interest in punishing an innocent pet.
> 
> Appreciate all the input.
> 
> Safe travels.



right on man i think thats the right call.


----------

